# Debert Watches



## graeme586 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi all ive notice a wide selection of Debert Watches on Ebay . I recently decided to buy one but can anyone give me any info regarding them as have been unable to find any info so far


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I think they're from the same stable as Parnis watches. Chinese made and normally as close to a fake as a homage can be although yours looks to be an original design (although I could be wrong). Parnis are normally great value for money but with questionable QC.

Manbushije carries them along with Parnis and others...


----------



## graeme586 (Aug 18, 2016)

thanks for info did not realise it was possibly a fake but appears to be decent quality for price I paid


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think yours is a fake by any means. Most of the stuff that these brands produce is officially classed as 'homage' which basically means it's a copy of a well known model but with a different brand name on the dial. They also come up with a few non-homage designs too of which I think yours is one.

Does it have a display back where you can see the movement? These brands used to use Asian clone movements of varying quality but some have started using Miyota's.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Krispy said:


> Does it have a display back where you can see the movement? These brands used to use Asian clone movements of varying quality but some have started using Miyota's.


 Automatic Mingzhu movement.


----------



## graeme586 (Aug 18, 2016)

no display back plain back with debert engraved in centre


----------

